# rautateitse



## Nika64

Mika sijamuoto on rautateitse? Harvoin sitä näkee modernissa tekstissä enkä ole nähnyt siitä mainittavan missään sijamuotoja käsittelevissa nettisivuissa tai YouTubissa. Ystäväni käytti sitä kuitenkin hyvin usein.


----------



## Gavril

Nika64 said:


> Mika sijamuoto on rautateitse? Harvoin sitä näkee modernissa tekstissä enkä ole nähnyt siitä mainittavan missään sijamuotoja käsittelevissa nettisivuissa tai YouTubissa. Ystäväni käytti sitä kuitenkin hyvin usein.



_Prolatiivi.

_Suomisanakirja.fi:n mukaan prolatiivi ilmaisee "välinettä, keinoa tai reittiä."


----------



## Nika64

Paljon kiitoksia. Onko muuten jossain luetteloa kaikista suomen sijamuodoista esimerkin tai selityksen knssa? Minulla on vain netti.


----------



## DrWatson

No, esim. Wikipediassa on ihan hyvä listaus sijamuodoista sekä harvemmin käytetyistä adverbisijoista kuten prolatiivi. Yksityiskohtaisempi katsaus löytyy täältä. Google on ystävä.


----------

